# Divorce civil partnership



## Loraine1962 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, I lived and worked in the UK for 10 years. Had a civil partnership in the UK. Both of us are South Africans and are now back in South Africa.
Must we get divorced in UK or South Africa?


----------

